# iPhone on Verizon



## skijay (Jun 30, 2010)

I saw it on the news but did not see anything on the corp site or verizonwireless.com.  Is it true that it is coming to VZ in January of 2011?


----------



## andrec10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Saw that on MSNBC.com


----------



## Edd (Jul 1, 2010)

Doesn't look official yet.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 1, 2010)

This rumor seems to come up every so often. It certainly would be interesting if it happen. You'd just have to make sure you hold the phone correctly before making calls. :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2010)

It's been reported widely that AT&T has an EXCLUSIVE arrangement with Apple through basically mid 2012 for the iPhone. Somehow I don't see AT&T agreeing to let a competitor in on the iPhone any sooner than their contractually obligated too, as it's making them a ton of $$

What does seem to happen in the Verizon/iPhone rumor mill with some degree of regularity, is that when Apple comes out with a new version and/or AT&T has a new plan designed to lock iPhone customers up for 2 years, then the old Verizon iPhone rumors tend to increase. :idea:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

There are always ways out of contracts. I'm sure if Apple really wanted to get out, they could. There will be no official word either way until Jan 11 because of Apples secrecy. and there's no way they would blow a Christmas shopping season. They do like to announce new products and stuff in January, so you never know. But if you are holding out for it I wouldn't bother.


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn. I really want an iPhone (I know, stupid) and it's contract time again in Sept with Verizon... We were thinking of jumping ship this time. You're right, though, wa-loaf--not really news to make decisions over.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

I've heard from a disgruntled AT&T worker that it is probably unlikely that it will happen until the contract it over.

I am pretty sure ATT will fight pretty hard to keep them since the iphone is the best thing they have going for them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

severine said:


> We were thinking of jumping ship this time.



If you jump ship you help keep Paul employed



o3jeff said:


> I've heard from a disgruntled AT&T worker



Who could that be?


----------



## dmc (Jul 1, 2010)

The IPhone would put a hurt on the Verizon network...

I ordered my IPhone 4 yesterday...    It's my work phone but my company may drop AT&T. Because of that we had to pay but at the lower price.  I'm hoping they switch to Verizon so I can get a Droid.


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> If you jump ship you help keep Paul employed


Not if I then drop my AT&T landline. I think it evens out.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

My understanding is that Verizon had first crack at the iPhone, but turned it down.  At least part of the reason was because of the non-replaceable battery.  I don't know if it's true, but it's interesting if it is.

As a Verizon customer I personally don't care, they have phones that reportedly do everything just as well as the iPhone with the added bonus of not being an Apple product.


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> My understanding is that Verizon had first crack at the iPhone, but turned it down.  At least part of the reason was because of the non-replaceable battery.  I don't know if it's true, but it's interesting if it is.
> 
> As a Verizon customer I personally don't care, they have phones that reportedly do everything just as well as the iPhone with the added bonus of not being an Apple product.


But, Mr.-High-And-Mighty , your company worked out a better deal with AT&T than Verizon...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> My understanding is that Verizon had first crack at the iPhone, but turned it down.  At least part of the reason was because of the non-replaceable battery.  I don't know if it's true, but it's interesting if it is.



They did have first crack at it, but they didn't want to give up the control that ATT did. e.g. being sold independent of Verizon stores, having Apple control the app store, etc ...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> They did have first crack at it, but they didn't want to give up the control that ATT did. e.g. being sold independent of Verizon stores, having Apple control the app store, etc ...



Ah yes, I knew there was another factor to it too.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm hoping they switch to Verizon so I can get a Droid.



I picked up a Droid last month and liking it a lot better than the Blackberry it replaced.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

I've heard a lot of good things about the Android phones...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about the Android phones...



Get one!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll be curious to see what Apple comes out with when they make a CDMA phone.   I doubt I'll ever get one since I need an email machine with a QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## dmc (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I picked up a Droid last month and liking it a lot better than the Blackberry it replaced.



Was talking to a guy on a plane yesterday that said he saw a sneak preview of a Droid Pad..  Said it was cobbled together but seriously cool...  He was a another Apple hater because of the Flash thing.  But he did agree that Flash was heavy and is easily replaced by HTML5.  Wich is light and free..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

dmc said:


> Was talking to a guy on a plane yesterday that said he saw a sneak preview of a Droid Pad..  Said it was cobbled together but seriously cool...  He was a another Apple hater because of the Flash thing.  But he did agree that Flash was heavy and is easily replaced by HTML5.  Wich is light and free..



Considering how long it has been out, they are putting out some quality stuff. I ended up with the Evo on Sprint and have no regrets


----------



## dmc (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Considering how long it has been out, they are putting out some quality stuff. I ended up with the Evo on Sprint and have no regrets



YEah - I was drooling over one the other day..  

If I wasn't locked into the Iphone for work - I'd consider it.  Another problem is I have a considerable investment in Apple with ITunes and all the APPs...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like Apple is hiring a few Antenna Engineers:






:lol:


----------



## Geoff (Jul 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks like Apple is hiring a few Antenna Engineers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully, they fired all the old ones.   The RF side of the iPhone is pathetic.   Most of the knocks on AT&T's network are actually crap implementation by Apple.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks like Apple is hiring a few Antenna Engineers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need an engineer to tell you your holding it wrong?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

Good article by an iPhone 4 user



> At the risk of ending on a sour note, grab some Pepto Bismol and understand what I'm really saying: Just because there may be  an iPhone sold by Verizon Wireless as early as six months from now, there's no guarantee its reception will be any better. Be prepared to feel burned.



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38032040/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Who ever takes on the iphone next is going to have the same growing pains like att did of not knowing how data hungry it is and how taxing it is on a network. With all the people just waiting to jump ship on att to who ever gets it next I can only imagine that many new people on a network will not be good.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Who ever takes on the iphone next is going to have the same growing pains like att did of not knowing how data hungry it is and how taxing it is on a network. With all the people just waiting to jump ship on att to who ever gets it next I can only imagine that many new people on a network will not be good.



Good point.  I just went from not caring if Verizon got the iPhone to not wanting them to.

Personally I don't think they'll ever get it anyway.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Good point.  I just went from not caring if Verizon got the iPhone to not wanting them to.
> 
> Personally I don't think they'll ever get it anyway.



There's a decent chance that they won't want to- seeing what problems AT&T is having with it and how it taxes network capacity + them(Verizon) phone options/capabilities as good(if not better) than the iPhone + Verizon isn't exactly hurting financially + I'd bet that AT&T will make a big offer to keep the exclusive agreement with Apple.

Going to see what happens with the iPhone4 as I guess that there's a class action lawsuit being filed against by Apple and AT&T about the problems related to the antenna/reception plus general network capacity issues and false advertising.  Will it go anywhere?? Who knows.  But between Steve Job's debuting of the iPhone4 and it's WiFi issues on the stage,  to the crashing of the network during online pre-orders, to the antenna/reception issues, the launch of the iPhone4 hasn't exactly been as smooth as i'm sure they were expecting.  Profitable,  yup!  Smooth,  not so much


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> There's a decent chance that they won't want to- seeing what problems AT&T is having with it and how it taxes network capacity + them(Verizon) phone options/capabilities as good(if not better) than the iPhone + Verizon isn't exactly hurting financially



Yeah, that's part of why I don't think Verizon will ever get the iPhone, they probably don't want it.  I'm sure more and more people are going to figure out that iPhone isn't the only game in town, it's mostly an image thing at this point.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 1, 2010)

I love smartphones. My wife and I have BB 9700's now and they're great. The iPhone and the Driod phones do a lot of cool things as well. 

The elephant in the room here is data. These phones can use a boatload of it. My wife and I will both stream internet radio over our phones (and podcasts for me). We use about 400-600megs a month of data. Which in the big pic, isn't all that bad. Having wifi really helps take off the load; especially when streaming. 

Now, AT&T just switched away from their "unlimited" which really wasn't unlimited. I see other carriers following that soon. 

So you've got phones that consumer more data than ever, and carriers that are now charging for that. It'll be interesting to see how this shakes out.


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

This is why we don't have these phones or data plans. It gets costly quickly. I'm stuck in the texting age... and I have an iPod Touch that I use with wi-fi for the cool gadgets instead.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm up for renewal on my phone (Verizon)...

I'm leaning towards the Droid X which comes out in a couple of weeks...

I saw the Verizon + iPhone rumor the other day and it made me think about holding out... 

But A: I don't think my old phone will make it too much longer and B: The Android phones are seriously cool...

If only the Droid X didn't have the strange form factor, I'd be totally sold...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Going to see what happens with the iPhone4 as I guess that there's a class action lawsuit being filed against by Apple and AT&T about the problems related to the antenna/reception plus general network capacity issues and false advertising.  Will it go anywhere?? Who knows.



They'll have hard time with that one. All cell phones loose signal strength when you hold them in certain spots. It's a little worse with the iPhone4, but worthy of a class action? 

Lots of info on the construction and performance of the antenna here for anyone who is really interested: http://www.anandtech.com/show/3794/the-iphone-4-review/2


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Lots of info on the construction and performance of the antenna here for anyone who is really interested: http://www.anandtech.com/show/3794/the-iphone-4-review/2



Cool read, thanks!


----------



## skijay (Jul 1, 2010)

If an iPhone's virtual keyboard is the same on my iPod touch that is the reason why I would not buy one.  I like the iPod for the "music portion", but can not really say I am a fan of it.  The iPod touch is an iPhone without a phone and a camera. If I want to do an email, it is easier using my Samsung Alias 2 or just use the Macbook. One of the reasons why I did the iPod touch was to cxl an XM subscription and use the app and pay the $3.99 monthly.  It works for that!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I'm up for renewal on my phone (Verizon)...
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Droid X which comes out in a couple of weeks...
> 
> ...



The Droid X looks great and is getting excellent reviews. I want to go hands on to see if it is using that Motoblur UI everyone talks about.  The screen is supposedly GORGEOUS and with a 1ghz processor, it is fast.

I have had the original droid since launch.  I have fallen in love with the OS.  It does everything I want it to and more.  Not to mention the coverage is ridiculous.  

As for Verizon carrying the iphone....this rumor has been around for a long time.  Some people thought they would announce it at this years WWDC.  Obviously no go.  I would say that whichever carrier inherits the Apple contract, they have made a LOT of notes and are going to avoid all the issues AT&T went/ are going through.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 2, 2010)

Question for those in the know.  What is the minimum monthly fee (excluding taxes of course) you need to pay for a Droid from Verizon?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Question for those in the know.  What is the minimum monthly fee (excluding taxes of course) you need to pay for a Droid from Verizon?



It's about $70/mo, not counting the initial purchase price of the phone.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's about $70/mo, not counting the initial purchase price of the phone.



yeah thats what I thought.  I little difficult to justify the extra $30 per month...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> yeah thats what I thought.  I little difficult to justify the extra $30 per month...



That's the only reason that I don't currently have a smart-phone.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's the only reason that I don't currently have a smart-phone.



They are totally worth the extra $$. I would be lost without my iPhone. We cancelled our home land line to offset the cost. We were paying $60 a month for home phone service when everyone just called our cells anyway.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> They are totally worth the extra $$. I would be lost without my iPhone. We cancelled our home land line to offset the cost. We were paying $60 a month for home phone service when everyone just called our cells anyway.



That's why I said we'd cancel the landline if we got smartphones. Though our savings would only be about $40 on the landline, so it's still more money for both of us to have smartphones.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> They are totally worth the extra $$. .



+ 1 Totally worth it.  I was a firm believer that these phones were not worth it.  Now I would not have it any other way. Email, web, gps, music, sports updates, newspapers, etc...make it worth it IMHO.

Moto Droid by the way.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> They are totally worth the extra $$. I would be lost without my iPhone. We cancelled our home land line to offset the cost. We were paying $60 a month for home phone service when everyone just called our cells anyway.



I went the opposite direction.  I'd been exclusively on cell phones for about 5 years.   When I started telecommuting last September, I had to get a land line to get better voice quality for all the conference calls.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree, cancelling the land line is the only way to go to higher cost cell service.  Or maybe switching to VOIP and keeping my number which I've had for 20 years


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2010)

HD333 said:


> + 1 Totally worth it.  I was a firm believer that these phones were not worth it.  Now I would not have it any other way. Email, web, gps, music, sports updates, newspapers, etc...make it worth it IMHO.
> 
> Moto Droid by the way.



My wife got an iPhone when it first came out, and for almost 2 years I was against these types of phones. I finally got an iPhone when my contract was up and I also needed a new iPod, seemed like a no brained. Now I don't know what I would do without one.


----------



## dmc (Jul 2, 2010)

I love my IPhone


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> They are totally worth the extra $$. I would be lost without my iPhone. We cancelled our home land line to offset the cost. We were paying $60 a month for home phone service when everyone just called our cells anyway.



I'm sure they're worth it, and I definitely want one, it's just not in the budget right now with Carrie in school and 4 mouths to feed.  Canceling the land line would help offset it a bit, but like Carrie pointed out it wouldn't cover the whole difference.  We also have DSL, which needs to have the land line the last time I checked, I'm not really all that interested in switching providers right now...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm sure they're worth it, and I definitely want one, it's just not in the budget right now with Carrie in school and 4 mouths to feed.  Canceling the land line would help offset it a bit, but like Carrie pointed out it wouldn't cover the whole difference.  We also have DSL, which needs to have the land line the last time I checked, I'm not really all that interested in switching providers right now...



I have verizon DSL who was also our phone provider. It was not a problem canceling the phone portion of the service and keeping the DSL.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I agree, cancelling the land line is the only way to go to higher cost cell service.  Or maybe switching to VOIP and keeping my number which I've had for 20 years



Beware:  If you port your number to a VoIP service provider, it's often a real challenge trying to port it back out.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I have verizon DSL who was also our phone provider. It was not a problem canceling the phone portion of the service and keeping the DSL.



Looks like ATT offers that now too, but it costs more per month.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 2, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Beware:  If you port your number to a VoIP service provider, it's often a real challenge trying to port it back out.



I've actually already done that.  I ported it to Packet8 about 5 years ago, the DSL was flaky at the time so after about a year I switched back to Verizon land line and got it ported back.  Wasn't that difficult.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 2, 2010)

Ugh... if Verizon would just put the damn Droid X up on the site for Pre-order I'd do it already...

It seems they want me to go stand in line forever in a couple weeks.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jul 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> yeah thats what I thought.  I little difficult to justify the extra $30 per month...



I had the same issue at first...but once we got the BB's..... I've had maps get me places, I not longer listen to broadcast radio, e-mail is really handy, I use Poynt to find things in cities I've never been too, weather, weather alerts...I could go on. Sounds cheezy, but I don't know how I lived without the darn thing.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm sure they're worth it, and I definitely want one, it's just not in the budget right now with Carrie in school and 4 mouths to feed.  Canceling the land line would help offset it a bit, but like Carrie pointed out it wouldn't cover the whole difference.  We also have DSL, which needs to have the land line the last time I checked, I'm not really all that interested in switching providers right now...



Call up SNET....errrr, AT&T and see what they can do. I had called earlier this year to nix the land line and go DSL only. They offer a stand alone DSL package. it was actually cheaper to keep the phone (bare bones here...no long distance, no local just a basic dial tone) and have DSL than it was to have DSL only.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I had the same issue at first...but once we got the BB's..... I've had maps get me places, I not longer listen to broadcast radio, e-mail is really handy, I use Poynt to find things in cities I've never been too, weather, weather alerts...I could go on. Sounds cheezy, but I don't know how I lived without the darn thing.



I have a GPS, I have the iPod Touch that I use wifi, B has Sirius... seems redundant to pay extra for things we already have.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

severine said:


> I have a GPS, I have the iPod Touch that I use wifi, B has Sirius... seems redundant to pay extra for things we already have.



But the convenience of having everything in one device!


----------



## dmc (Jul 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> But the convenience of having everything in one device!



Thats really what I love about smart phones...

One of my favorite things on my IPhone is the MLB app..  I got the premier app so I can watch games on the IPhone... Even works with a cell signal.

I've been in airports watching games with people looking over my shoulder..


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2010)

Randi picked up her iPhone 4G last night, it's pretty slick. I will probably get one In a month or two


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Randi picked up her iPhone 4G last night, it's pretty slick. I will probably get one In a month or two



Tell her she is holding it wrong!


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2010)

My IPhone 4 for work just arrived... Looks nice... Setting it up now..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2010)

Just picked up a LG Ally Android phone. Liking it so far...


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Just picked up a LG Ally Android phone. Liking it so far...



And I went with a Palm Pre Plus. Yup, caved to the smartphone. Liking it so far, though the apps offered for the Palm are not as plentiful or nice as what I have on my iPod. Working on synching my iTunes library right now...


----------



## Glenn (Jul 11, 2010)

bvib and sev,
Congrats! The addiction begins! Good luck with the new phones/toys.


----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2010)

Glenn said:


> bvib and sev,
> Congrats! The addiction begins! Good luck with the new phones/toys.



Thanks!  I feel like I need to get rid of some redundant gadgets now.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2010)

Glenn said:


> bvib and sev,
> Congrats! The addiction begins! Good luck with the new phones/toys.



Thanks, I knew I wouldn't be disappointed, now I just need to figure everything out.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 12, 2010)

My phone is barely hanging on at this point... I've had to adopt a dance of removing the battery, plugging in the charger, putting the battery back in and then turning the phone on in order for it to boot.

Droid X comes out in three days...

-w


----------



## dmc (Jul 12, 2010)

Day 3 with the new Iphone...

Love the battery life!  And the front face camera..  Also takes great PIX and vides...
Seems to have a bit better reception.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2010)

WJenness said:


> My phone is barely hanging on at this point... I've had to adopt a dance of removing the battery, plugging in the charger, putting the battery back in and then turning the phone on in order for it to boot.
> 
> Droid X comes out in three days...
> 
> -w



Good luck with it holding on!

Let us know how you like the Droid X when you get it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

http://blogs.consumerreports.org/electronics/2010/07/apple-iphone-4-antenna-issue-iphone4-problems-dropped-calls-lab-test-confirmed-problem-issues-signal-strength-att-network-gsm.html
lol at using duct tape


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> http://blogs.consumerreports.org/electronics/2010/07/apple-iphone-4-antenna-issue-iphone4-problems-dropped-calls-lab-test-confirmed-problem-issues-signal-strength-att-network-gsm.html
> lol at using duct tape



I was thinking that the problem might be easily fixed with a piece of clear tape, but I guess duct tape is way more core!


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking that the problem might be easily fixed with a piece of clear tape, but I guess duct tape is way more core!



or you could do like many of us and but a cheap "bumper" to protect the side...

Still a great phone -  Consumer Reports even rates it the best smart phone.. :roll::roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

severine said:


> And I went with a Palm Pre Plus. Yup, caved to the smartphone. Liking it so far, though the apps offered for the Palm are not as plentiful or nice as what I have on my iPod. Working on synching my iTunes library right now...



What was your reasoning in choosing the Palm?


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What was your reasoning in choosing the Palm?



#1 It is its own hotspot for no extra charge (Verizon was charging $40/month for this service prior). Helpful for when I'm out of the area and need to work on something for school as I often have to get online to do research and wifi isn't always available.

#2 Ease of use. The gestures are pretty cool and (once I was informed that it was operated with the gestures) I found it easier to navigate than the other smartphones I was considering (iPhone not being part of the equation since we decided not to switch to AT&T at this time).

#3 Slide out keyboard. Must, must, must for me--I don't really like virtual keyboards on something the size of a phone. On the iPad, it doesn't seem bad but I don't want to rely on a touchscreen for typing. The Palm Pre Plus's keyboard is sort of rubberized, too, which minimizes slippage onto wrong keys.

#4 Size/feel. Ergonomic. Comfortable in my hands and not too big/too small.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What was your reasoning in choosing the Palm?



I bet there's a few guys in an office somewhere cheering someone bought one... 

I was a Palm user(sounds bad) for over a decade..


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> I bet there's a few guys in an office somewhere cheering someone bought one...
> 
> I was a Palm user(sounds bad) for over a decade..


I didn't know it when I chose it, but I guess a lot of reviewers felt it is a real contender against iPhone and one of the best smartphones out there (battery life being the only real downside). 

http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/palm-pre-plus-verizon/4505-6452_7-33941250.html
(This first link has links to other reviews within it.)

http://gizmodo.com/5453043/palm-pre-plus-review

http://www.brighthand.com/default.asp?newsID=16314&review=Verizon+Palm+Pre+Plus+webOS

http://www.amazon.com/Palm-Pre-Plus..._1_9?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1279044466&sr=8-9


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2010)

I had 2 versions of the Handspring/Palm Trio - it was the shti back then...   Also had Handspring and Palm PDAs..

I used a Trio until I smashed it snowboarding...  And was forced to use a BBY for my old job...


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2010)

Turning back the hands of the Palm Clock
http://palmaddict.typepad.com/palmaddicts/2006/06/turning_back_th_1.html


Memory lane...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> I had 2 versions of the Handspring/Palm Trio - it was the shti back then...   Also had Handspring and Palm PDAs..
> 
> I used a Trio until I smashed it snowboarding...  And was forced to use a BBY for my old job...



My wife was in LOVE with her trio,  when she recently upgraded she stuck with Palm, trying to look for a software continuity kind of thing.  I forgot the exact model of the Pre she got,  but lets just say that she's not nearly as enamored with her Pre as she was with her trio.  For just a pure data/e-mail machine, the trio was awesome back in its day.

Now, maybe under HP's guidance, Palm will be able to introduce a cutting edge product in the coming months/years that might be be able to help it gain back some of the market share that it once had - who knows?????


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

The reason I asked was that I had a Palm Centro(my first smart phone) for a while and didn't much care for it. Once I replaced it with a BlackBerry I then realized what I was missing, got every email, fast, great battery life. I know when the Pre came out on Sprint a few years ago they tried to hype it up pretty good, but I think just didn't market it too well so it never took off for them.

When I was thinking of switching from the BB to the Evo, I was thinking I would hate the touch screen keyboard, when I got it I did since I was mis-typing everything, but then found that there is a program on the phone that has you type out a sentence and it recognizes/learns how you are touching the screen and now I am able to type on it just as quick as I was the BB!


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

The iPod touch does that, too, but it usually respells my words into the wrong stuff. :lol: I've had a few months to play around with the touchpad keyboard on that so it wasn't an entirely blind decision. I really like my iTouch and probably would have liked an iPhone but we weren't switching to AT&T just for that. 

For $50 I can't complain. It's a nice phone, though I've only had it a couple days. You're right about the lack of marketing. The Verizon version is different than Sprint's Pre (some nice improvements) but I don't recall really hearing anything about it even though it's been out since January.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

severine said:


> The iPod touch does that, too, but it usually respells my words into the wrong stuff. :lol: I've had a few months to play around with the touchpad keyboard on that so it wasn't an entirely blind decision. I really like my iTouch and probably would have liked an iPhone but we weren't switching to AT&T just for that.
> 
> For $50 I can't complain. It's a nice phone, though I've only had it a couple days.



At least if we don't have reception at the next Summit, we will all be using your phone as a hot spot!


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

I can connect up to 5 devices!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> or you could do like many of us and but a cheap "bumper" to protect the side...
> 
> Still a great phone -  Consumer Reports even rates it the best smart phone.. :roll::roll:



And in the same article rates it a "Don't Buy" due to the reception issues. Yet another reason that mag gets no love from me. How can you rate something high, then say "don't get it" or....tell people not to buy it...then rate it high????

On another note, I heard those rubber wrist bands will help with the "death grip". What a PR disaster that reception issue has become.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2010)

Free cases for everyone:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38263228/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Free cases for everyone:
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38263228/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/



My "bumper" was delivered right as the news was talking about this... 
I also go a case for the phone too..  Case for outdoor recreation - black bumper for work.. haha..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2010)

1.7% return rate is pretty telling.


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2010)

My IPhone4 experiment...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2010)

Did you get the latest update? Wondering if it made a difference in the display of your bars.


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you get the latest update? Wondering if it made a difference in the display of your bars.



I updated it this morning..  Not sure if I notice any difference..  I really didn't give it much thought until today because I use the case.  It's been working fine in the places I'd expect it to.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 21, 2010)

Interesting Droid X review:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/blogs/sc...d-x-wr-item-written-on-the-d-rod-droid-x.aspx


----------



## Glenn (Jul 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Interesting Droid X review:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/blogs/sc...d-x-wr-item-written-on-the-d-rod-droid-x.aspx



Heh, well there's an argument for a phone with a regular ol' qwerty keyboard. A slider perhaps.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Interesting Droid X review:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/blogs/sc...d-x-wr-item-written-on-the-d-rod-droid-x.aspx



A lot of his complaints seemed to stem from just not knowing how to use Android.  And if he didn't like the size of the Droid X then why did he get it?  It's not like it got bigger once he left the store. :-?  He could have gotten the regular Droid, which is smaller and has a slide out keyboard, and probably been much happier.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Heh, well there's an argument for a phone with a regular ol' qwerty keyboard. A slider perhaps.



That's pretty much a requirement for me, I'm not a huge fan of on-screen keyboards.  Although the virtual keyboard on my Ally has worked out okay the times I've opted to use it for quick inputs instead of sliding out the keyboard.


----------



## dmc (Jul 21, 2010)

We live in such a a polarized society...
Even the choice of a smart phone is not safe from scrutiny from the other side..

insane...


----------



## Glenn (Jul 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's pretty much a requirement for me, I'm not a huge fan of on-screen keyboards.  Although the virtual keyboard on my Ally has worked out okay the times I've opted to use it for quick inputs instead of sliding out the keyboard.



That is one thing I really like about the BlackBerry phones; the keyboard. The new slider they have coming out looks nice. 

I'm sure touch screen keyboards will get better as the technology advances.


----------



## dmc (Jul 21, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That is one thing I really like about the BlackBerry phones; the keyboard.



Had one on my old job - it was pretty nice to type out long emails.  
Since only "execs" could get the fancier BBYs - I couldn't upgrade and that was fine because they all hated the keyboard on the more expensive phone..

It is nice to have a real keyboard when you need to type a lot on a mobile..  
I try not to send big emails from my IPhone..  Only quick responses - so it's not an issue.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2010)

dmc said:


> Had one on my old job - it was pretty nice to type out long emails.
> Since only "execs" could get the fancier BBYs - I couldn't upgrade and that was fine because they all hated the keyboard on the more expensive phone..
> 
> It is nice to have a real keyboard when you need to type a lot on a mobile..
> I try not to send big emails from my IPhone..  Only quick responses - so it's not an issue.



I need more of a mobile email machine.   If I'm goofing off^h^h^h^h^h^h^h away from my PC, I need to present myself in emails as if I were at my desk.

I'm willing to live with the limitations of a Blackberry Tour to get the keyboard.  The web browser and music man-machine interface really does suck.   In a perfect universe, I'd have an iPhone with a slide-out Blackberry keyboard.


----------



## dmc (Jul 21, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I need more of a mobile email machine.   If I'm goofing off^h^h^h^h^h^h^h away from my PC, I need to present myself in emails as if I were at my desk.
> 
> I'm willing to live with the limitations of a Blackberry Tour to get the keyboard.  The web browser and music man-machine interface really does suck.   In a perfect universe, I'd have an iPhone with a slide-out Blackberry keyboard.



I carry my laptop with me and use an aircard if i need to do more intense work..
I hear ya on the making it look like Im at my PC... haha..   I always joke that I closed one of the biggest deals in my old companies history while on a lift.

Iphone 4 has the ability to use bluetooth to a keyboard(I haven't tried) - I wonder if small keyboards are going to be created and sold..


----------



## WJenness (Jul 21, 2010)

Ordered the Droid X yesterday after going to the VZW store and making sure it didn't feel too big for my liking...

Now, the waiting game...

-w


----------



## marcski (Jul 21, 2010)

my bb battery is dead. I'm due for a new phone. I'm thinking instead of a new battery, just get a new phone.  I have a bb pearl. I love the small size...wouldn't mind a slightly larger screen...and definitely want 3G. They make a new 3G version of the pearl, just not available to date in the usa. 

I have heard great things about this:  Anyone know anything about them?

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...AATT/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 22, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Ordered the Droid X yesterday after going to the VZW store and making sure it didn't feel too big for my liking...
> 
> Now, the waiting game...
> 
> -w



What was their estimated time of delivery? I have read some places are looking at Early August.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 22, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> What was their estimated time of delivery? I have read some places are looking at Early August.



The website said 'will ship by 8/3'...

The sooner the better, because my old phone is down to about 5 minutes of talk time before the battery dies...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 9, 2010)

Some more fuel for the fire:
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/08/verizon-iphone-january/


----------



## Glenn (Aug 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Some more fuel for the fire:
> http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/08/verizon-iphone-january/



I read on a few tech blogs that AT&T has been adjusting it's advertising....talking about having a broad range of phones for people to choose from.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's a good reason to get an iPhone. iPhone users get laid more:
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/10/gadget-porn/


----------



## WJenness (Aug 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Here's a good reason to get an iPhone. iPhone users get laid more:
> http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/10/gadget-porn/



Not actually what the data says...

Data says that iPhone users have had more sexual partners at age 30.

Could mean a heap of different things:

iPhone users are sluts
iPhone users are bad in bed and their partners throw them away because they aren't worth continuing the relationship
iPhone users upgrade their partners like fashion accessories (and consumer electronic devices) in order to seem 'hip' or 'cool'

We could go on for a while... but the one thing the data actually doesn't say is that they have 'more' sex. (When you quantify it by number of sexual encounters).

-w </statistics hat>


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, Droid user ...


----------



## dmc (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhhh what a society we live today... So polarized - you can't even select a smart phone without someone getting on your case... 

I see a chick with an IPhone... I know she's going to be fun..  I haven't seen a chick with a Droid yet...  Seems to be a mens club right now.  haha


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

Installing the Android Froyo update to my phone right now, we'll see if that will help me boost the androids numbers if wa-loafs poll.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 24, 2010)

I noticed I have 4G service with Sprint here in CT! Pretty fast.


----------



## dmc (Nov 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I noticed I have 4G service with Sprint here in CT! Pretty fast.



Cool!  I have a 4g MyFi for work it's pretty sweet..

We just got AT&T 3g in Hunter NY!!! WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2011)

The not so secret rumor is that there's a joint press conference between Verizon and Apple happening today at 11:11 (11:11 on 1-11-11  )  announcing the iphone debut on Verizon by month's end - stuff I was reading last night suggested that it would just be the 3G model at first.

The question I think that all will be curious to see is if Verizon's network can handle the likely bump in data transmission it will be seeing in the future????


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 11, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The not so secret rumor is that there's a joint press conference between Verizon and Apple happening today at 11:11 (11:11 on 1-11-11  )  announcing the iphone debut on Verizon by month's end - stuff I was reading last night suggested that it would just be the 3G model at first.
> 
> The question I think that all will be curious to see is if Verizon's network can handle the likely bump in data transmission it will be seeing in the future????



Verizon Already has a bunch of Andriod phones that are also Data Pigs. The Iphone is no worse than the Andriod. I think they will be fine!


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 11, 2011)

I read a good Gizmodo article that suggested people NOT rush out and get the iPhone for Verizon. Basically they boiled it down as follows:

Verizon iPhone being offered is NOT a new model. It will be usurped in late June or early July, just like all iPhones are each year, by the next, presumably better, model. But everyone who rushes out now and gets the Verizon iPhone in this current iteration will be locked into a 2 year contract. So, as the article summed it up, you've waited this long for the iPhone to come to Verizon; be smart, and wait out the next 6 months too.

Or, if you're like me and despise (but also respect) everything Apple, you can just eschew the iPhone altogether.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 11, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> Verizon Already has a bunch of Andriod phones that are also Data Pigs. The Iphone is no worse than the Andriod. I think they will be fine!



Agreed.  The bigger question everyone is asking is whether or not it will be an LTE compatible handset.  The smart money says no.



jaywbigred said:


> I read a good Gizmodo article that suggested people NOT rush out and get the iPhone for Verizon. Basically they boiled it down as follows:
> 
> Verizon iPhone being offered is NOT a new model. It will be usurped in late June or early July, just like all iPhones are each year, by the next, presumably better, model. But everyone who rushes out now and gets the Verizon iPhone in this current iteration will be locked into a 2 year contract. So, as the article summed it up, you've waited this long for the iPhone to come to Verizon; be smart, and wait out the next 6 months too.



I read this same article.  Actually, CNET, Boy Genius Report, and Engadget mobile are all saying the same thing. If this is ONLY the CDMA equivalent to the current Iphone 4 (minus the antenna issue), hang on to your dollar and wait for the July announcement of the next gen iphone.

One thing though that has me wondering if they actually would put out an LTE phone...verizon just spent a ton of PR and $$ on their 4g handsets at CES last week.  It was all over the place. With the forthcoming release of the Droid Bionic, HTC Thunderbolt, and LG Revolution (all LTE ready) it would seem that offering just a 3g iphone would be silly.

However, like the others are saying, Apple is slow to adopt new tech. (hence the original EDGE IPhone)

It will definitely shape up to be an interesting day in wireless if this actually is the release of the VZ IPhone.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Agreed.  The bigger question everyone is asking is whether or not it will be an LTE compatible handset.  The smart money says no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's pretty safe to say that based on it's track record and impressive brand loyalty, there's plenty of folks who would just go out and buy iWipe toilet paper if Apple rolled it out (pun fully intended  ) let alone an "old" generation iPhone on Verizon.  Plus, since many of the iPhone addicts looking for the latest and greatest in technology are financially locked up with AT&T for the next 18+ months, i'm guessing that if for no other reason than the "cool factor" that Verizon will have brisk sales between now and summer


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 11, 2011)

> Can also act as Wi-Fi hotspot for up to five devices.



This seems to be the only difference, that and since its CDMA you can't talk and use data at the same time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This seems to be the only difference, that and since its CDMA you can't talk and use data at the same time.


That's annoying as could be with my BB now.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This seems to be the only difference, that and since its CDMA you can't talk and use data at the same time.



The hot spot thing is cool.

Not sure if anyone else read between the lines but "multi-year non exclusive deal" means hello to smaller carriers getting it. (Sprint and US Cellular come to mind) Not sure they will but at least it isn't out of the realm of possibility.

I will wait until July when we see what the IPhone 5 has in store.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Or, if you're like me and despise (but also respect) everything Apple, you can just eschew the iPhone altogether.


This. Waiting on WP7 for Verizon, hopefully they'll have something by the time my contract ends in March.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 11, 2011)

It's official. Goes on Sale Feb 10th.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> The hot spot thing is cool.


I love that feature on my Palm Pre Plus. And I don't pay extra for it either.

It's about time this has happened but it doesn't mean anything for me. Love my phone--wouldn't trade it for an iPhone.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 11, 2011)

severine said:


> I love that feature on my Palm Pre Plus. And I don't pay extra for it either.



That is  my biggest issue with my OG Droid. I should just root and be done with it.  It seems like such a great feature.

It will be interesting to see how many people jump on board. I am sure the answer to the next questions is "they fixed it" but I am curious how the new antenna design will work and if it will take care of the pesky dropped call issue of the AT&T IPhone 4


----------



## WJenness (Jan 11, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That is  my biggest issue with my OG Droid. I should just root and be done with it.  It seems like such a great feature.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how many people jump on board. I am sure the answer to the next questions is "they fixed it" but I am curious how the new antenna design will work and if it will take care of the pesky dropped call issue of the AT&T IPhone 4



I rooted my droid X in about five minutes for the wireless tether option.

So glad I did.

It's my principal attachment to the inter webs when I'm on ski trips.

-w


----------



## dmc (Jan 11, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That is  my biggest issue with my OG Droid. I should just root and be done with it.  It seems like such a great feature.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how many people jump on board. I am sure the answer to the next questions is "they fixed it" but I am curious how the new antenna design will work and if it will take care of the pesky dropped call issue of the AT&T IPhone 4



I put a cover on my IPhone4 immediately to protect it..  So I never had the pesky issue..

Work pays for my IPhone...  It also pays for my Sprint 4g wireless hotspot..  Which is nice...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> That's annoying as could be with my BB now.



+1

An LTE phone will fix that and let you surf or tether on 4G while you're talking on the legacy CDMA network.

I doubt I will ever get an iPhone.   Anything I buy will have  a real keyboard.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2011)

I found it interesting yesterday when I was at a Verizon store at a mall just outside Hartford getting my new Droid X.  I jokingly asked the sales associate that was helping me "So, how busy are you guys expecting to be in a few weeks?"  He just laughed and said that it's going to be a crazy busy 1 to 2 weeks!  He also told me that since thew official Verizon/Apple pess release 10 days ago or so, that at the store I was in that their daily sales of phones was off about 60% from usual with people more than likely deffering their purchases a couple of weeks.  Made it super convienent for me as I was out the door with my new Droid with all my contacts/etc switched over from my old BB Storm in less than 15 minutes!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's a really interesting take on the Verizon iPhone:

http://www.bgr.com/2011/03/16/why-i-switched-back-to-an-att-iphone/


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 22, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Here's a really interesting take on the Verizon iPhone:
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/03/16/why-i-switched-back-to-an-att-iphone/



I saw this article a while ago.  I love BGR, been reading his blog for years.  Most of his arguments are solid.  The last paragraph sums it up well.  He has stated over several reviews of other devices that the IPhone is his day-to-day, go-to.  If I were in his place, I'd have done the same.


----------



## dmc (Mar 22, 2011)

I was out with some customers the other day..  One of them had a new Verizon IPhone 4 - we had to jump on the same conference call and had to use headsets cause we were at a bar.  So we each used our own phones.

At one point someone on the call sent out a document for us to check out.   I got it on my AT&T Iphone... It was an Excel document - fired it up - checked it out on the Iphone Excel reader.   Which does kinda sucks because of the size but works in a pinch.

She could not because apparently Verizon doesn't let you talk and connect to the net at the same time...  Which if you depend on your device for business while traveling can be important.

I told her to make the calls with Skype then she can still receive emails and stuff.


----------



## dmc (Mar 22, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I found it interesting yesterday when I was at a Verizon store at a mall just outside Hartford getting my new Droid X.



How's the Droid?


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

dmc said:


> She could not because apparently Verizon doesn't let you talk and connect to the net at the same time...  Which if you depend on your device for business while traveling can be important.
> 
> I told her to make the calls with Skype then she can still receive emails and stuff.



That's stupid. I like Verizon but that really irks me. No hurry here for a Verizon iPhone...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

severine said:


> That's stupid. I like Verizon but that really irks me. No hurry here for a Verizon iPhone...


Just a tech limitation. CDMA can't do voice and data simultaneously, GSM can. LTE will change this.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Just a tech limitation. CDMA can't do voice and data simultaneously, GSM can. LTE will change this.



So what you're saying is... wait and they'll resolve this with the next version.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

severine said:


> So what you're saying is... wait and they'll resolve this with the next version.


No, I'd suggest going with a company that isn't evil. Love my Samsung Focus, it'll be cool to see what Nokia comes out with.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> No, I'd suggest going with a company that isn't evil. Love my Samsung Focus, it'll be cool to see what Nokia comes out with.



I <3 my Palm Pre Plus. Only problem is that there are so few apps utilizing webOS. What a shame.

But yeah, can't surf the internet and talk on the phone at the same time there either. Then again, I've had the phone for 8 months and only just discovered this. Guess it's not a huge drawback for me.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2011)

severine said:


> I <3 my Palm Pre Plus. Only problem is that there are so few apps utilizing webOS. What a shame.
> 
> But yeah, can't surf the internet and talk on the phone at the same time there either. Then again, I've had the phone for 8 months and only just discovered this. Guess it's not a huge drawback for me.



This has always amazed me why its such an issue for some people, as the vast majority of folks who are talking and surfing simultaneously are more than likely to be talking to the same people that they're also conversing with vis FB or twitter rather than actually getting some REAL info from the web to add to the converstion


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2011)

drjeff said:


> This has always amazed me why its such an issue for some people, as the vast majority of folks who are talking and surfing simultaneously are more than likely to be talking to the same people that they're also conversing with vis FB or twitter rather than actually getting some REAL info from the web to add to the converstion



Actually, it's often a pretty big deal for me and one of the major annoying "features" of Verizon.   I'm on lots of 1 hour conference calls and the calls can happen at funky hours like 9:30pm when I'm off doing something else.   I get no email for that hour.  I can't web surf if I'm bored.


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2011)

drjeff said:


> This has always amazed me why its such an issue for some people



it's a huge deal for me..   Don't be amazed...

During a 2 hour call - i need to be able to do other things.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Just a tech limitation. CDMA can't do voice and data simultaneously, GSM can. LTE will change this.



Yep.  LTE will start out as a data-only network.   Your cell phone will have separate radios for CDMA and LTE.  It will be years before Verizon migrates to an IMS voice over  IP network.   Until their whole customer base has migrated to LTE, it's really expensive to run parallel phone networks.   I would be surprised if it happened before 2015 even though they're claiming they'll have LTE on their whole network by the end of 2013.

I'm probably going to replace my Verizon Blackberry Tour with a Motorola Droid 2 Global when my contract expires in June.   I think it's the best of both worlds.   You have the big touch screen like on an iPhone but you also have a slide-out keyboard.   I'd like to  wait for a comparable LTE phone but it doesn't exist yet.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2011)

dmc said:


> it's a huge deal for me.. Don't be amazed...
> 
> During a 2 hour call - i need to be able to do other things.


I think it's a big difference between people that use their phones for business and those who are purely personal use. The conference call is the only situation I could see that functionality being all that useful.


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I think it's a big difference between people that use their phones for business and those who are purely personal use. The conference call is the only situation I could see that functionality being all that useful.



i can see other scenarios in personal life as well..


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

I just bought a Thunderbolt last week. So far, I love it; it's a big upgrade from my Droid. I have already rooted it and ready for wireless tether! Yay!

The only downside so far on the phone is the kinda crappy battery live. But overall I'm a huge Android fan.


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

severine said:


> I <3 my Palm Pre Plus. Only problem is that there are so few apps utilizing webOS. What a shame.
> 
> But yeah, can't surf the internet and talk on the phone at the same time there either. Then again, I've had the phone for 8 months and only just discovered this. Guess it's not a huge drawback for me.



Just FYI the new Thunderbolt does both talk & surf simultaneously, on 3G. I'm not sure how they do it; but it definitely works, I have done it myself. 

The most useful application for this I think is when you use your phone for navigation with Google... since it has to download all the maps to the phone as they aren't stored on the OS itself.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm waiting for Bionic


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I'm waiting for Bionic



I was thinking about waiting for it, but I was up on my contract and my OG droid was getting so slow. I bought the Thunderbolt and just got a 1 year contract with it. I'm kinda tech-nerdy like that so I can upgrade again sooner. 

The thing I dig about the THunderbolt is the unlocked bootloader so I can install custom ROM's. The Motorola's (ever since the Droid X) have been locked down / encrypted. :sad:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> I just bought a Thunderbolt last week. So far, I love it; it's a big upgrade from my Droid. I have already rooted it and ready for wireless tether! Yay!
> 
> The only downside so far on the phone is the kinda crappy battery live. But overall I'm a huge Android fan.



That's going to be a HUGE thing when basic, widely AFFORDABLE rechargeable battery technology can give us a product that can essentially run the computer that doubles as our phones these days for same length of time that we could get from a battery back in the "old" days :lol: when a cell phone was just a cell phone

I've gotten to the point now where I keep my car charger out all the time, I keep a charger on my desk at work, my usual charger at home, and then from the last few months of my old Blackberry Storm and its at the time horrid battery life as that lithium ion battery was on it's last days, a Duracell portable battery pack/charger that I'll often still hook my Droidx upto if I'm on the hill and running my Phresheez app


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, it was a shocker going from my non-smartphone that got 5-7 days battery life to the Palm with 1 day, if I'm lucky--and far less if I use the hotspot feature. I actually bought an extra battery to keep on hand and have needed it when I was out and about away from home and the car a few times now.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have the time to search the internet/phone forums, there is a lot of good info on what to turn off on the phones that improves the battery life significantly.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've spent a bit of time on DroidForums (mostly figuring out HTH to root the phone). I probably wastequite a bit on GPS, but I also use Google Reader and basically always have the phone out and am goofing around with it


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> I was thinking about waiting for it, but I was up on my contract and my OG droid was getting so slow.



My Droid is on its last leg.  I was thinking about rooting since my warranty is almost up anyway.

Back to topic, anyone else hear the rumor that Apple may not announce the IPhone 5 at their annual WWDC in June? I didn't grab the VZ Iphone because I figured the 5th generation would be out by this summer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Back to topic, anyone else hear the rumor that Apple may not announce the IPhone 5 at their annual WWDC in June? I didn't grab the VZ Iphone because I figured the 5th generation would be out by this summer.



Yeah, sounds like it won't be out until the Fall now.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, sounds like it won't be out until the Fall now.



Fail.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

My wife wants an iPhone now coming from her Droid. I've tried to convince her otherwise but she's determined


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> I was thinking about waiting for it, but I was up on my contract and my OG droid was getting so slow. I bought the Thunderbolt and just got a 1 year contract with it. I'm kinda tech-nerdy like that so I can upgrade again sooner.
> 
> The thing I dig about the THunderbolt is the unlocked bootloader so I can install custom ROM's. The Motorola's (ever since the Droid X) have been locked down / encrypted. :sad:



Nick, does Android have any kind of shell available?


----------



## skijay (Apr 13, 2011)

I did upgrade to the VZ iPhone4.  Like it so far.  I went from a "mobile web" enabled phone to this.  I chose the iPhone because of the reliability / durability of Apple products that I own and also I want my iPod, a camera and a phone on one device.  I would have purchased a Droid on VZ but do not want to carry two large devices on my jog (a Droid and the iPod touch).  Now I will just carry one large device.  I am sorry to say but this is my first smartphone and I think it's huge.  

I did run into a little issue which I wish was addressed at the Apple store prior to the purchase and activation of the phone.  My Macbook runs OS X 10.4.11 and I have the 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo chip with iTunes 9.  The iPhone4 requires iTunes 10 but in order to run that I need to upgrade to the OS X Snow Leopard.  So, that involved the purchase of the software. 

I now have to wait for a new SuperDrive as mine has been not working properly since I bought the Macbook in 2007.  I always thought when it would not read a CD or a DVD it was because it was not "Mac compatible" so a new drive has been ordered.  Until then I can not sync with iTunes.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 13, 2011)

skijay said:


> I did upgrade to the VZ iPhone4. Like it so far. I went from a "mobile web" enabled phone to this. I chose the iPhone because of the reliability / durability of Apple products that I own and also I want my iPod, a camera and a phone on one device. I would have purchased a Droid on VZ but do not want to carry two large devices on my jog (a Droid and the iPod touch). Now I will just carry one large device. I am sorry to say but this is my first smartphone and I think it's huge.


Why don't you just use the Droid as an MP3 player?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Why don't you just use the Droid as an MP3 player?



He probably doesn't want to bother switching all the music from iTunes.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> He probably doesn't want to bother switching all the music from iTunes.


Best thing I ever did. Hated that software.


----------



## skijay (Apr 13, 2011)

Exactly.  I really do not want to go through the "conversion" process.  I did take a lot of time to import my CD collection to iTunes and it's there and staying. I have TV shows & videos also on it.

 I am happy I have a camera with more than 2 megapixels and a video camera that I can actually upload the video to FB or YouTube and it can actually be a resolution that can be viewed on something larger than a 1" x 2" screen.  

I just feel its kind of ironic the way the PC Vs. Mac commercials are and my needing to upgrade to get the iPhone4 to work.  If I install iTunes on my Windows 7 laptop, I will get the latest version and I could transfer everything to that and be fine.  I find it strange that Apple makes you upgrade to Snow Leopard to get an iPhone4 (at least for the Verizon version).


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2011)

We've got an iPad...and it's a great device. But my one gripe is iTunes. Anytime you need to upgrade anything, it has to be through iTunes. And any time an update to the OS comes out, they upadte iTunes as well. For something we plug into iTunes once every 2-3 months, it's kind of a PITA. 

When I update the OS on my BlackBerry, I'm able to do that from the device; over the air. No plugging in. It would be great if Apple had a solution like that.


----------



## dmc (Apr 14, 2011)

I heard itunes free os upgrades are part of the next release.  
I don't really mind.  I set the dl off and go about my business...  so far theres been no critical updates that I need while traveling..


----------



## skijay (Apr 24, 2011)

All is well in Apple land for me.  I had the new superdrive installed last week on my MacBook and installed the OS X 10.6.7 and the iTunes 10.2.2.  The Apple store stepped up and even one year after my AppleCare expired took care of me.  

I do like the phone as it does more than the replacement phone with the same data package. I can actually browse the web.  The only thing I can not figure out is why my Yahoo email account will not receive or send when I am at home on the WiFi.  It works everywhere else on WiFi or 3G.  I figure it's my firewall but I looked at the Settings on the iPhone > Mail, Contacts, Calender > selected Yahoo > Selected Account > Saw the Outgoing SMTP server > Primary Server.  Found Host name and server port.  But that's all I could find.  

I went to my firewall settings and need the following and I can not seem to find it.  Any suggestions on where to get this?


		Port ID 				

		Allowed Protocol 				
		Port Range 			: 	
		Protocol Number


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2011)

skijay said:


> The only thing I can not figure out is why my Yahoo email account will not receive or send when I am at home on the WiFi.  It works everywhere else on WiFi or 3G.  I figure it's my firewall but I looked at the Settings on the iPhone > Mail, Contacts, Calender > selected Yahoo > Selected Account > Saw the Outgoing SMTP server > Primary Server.  Found Host name and server port.  But that's all I could find.
> 
> I went to my firewall settings and need the following and I can not seem to find it.  Any suggestions on where to get this?
> 
> ...



Check your router..


----------



## skijay (Apr 25, 2011)

My router is looking for that information to "allow" it to work.  I had to do it with the Wii & my IPTV, but I was able to get the infomation from tech support for those devices.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day for new iPhones (4s or 5?) ah and if you have and HTC ... might be time to switch: http://gizmodo.com/5845867/massive-htc-android-vulnerability-leaves-security-expert-speechless


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Tomorrow is the day for new iPhones (4s or 5?) ah and if you have and HTC ... might be time to switch: http://gizmodo.com/5845867/massive-htc-android-vulnerability-leaves-security-expert-speechless



Figures an Apple fan would post that... 

Sounds likes it's being blown a little out of proportion to me.  It's only a problem if you download a malicious app.  It's not like every HTC Android phone out there is being hacked as we speak.  Still a problem, yes, but not a cause to dump HTC, IMHO.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the 4G and have had no problems, but then again I don't use a whole lot of "questionable" apps.

Interested to see what Apple is offering tomorrow and also what Sprint will be doing, I'm considering a change!

Does the iPhone have a speak to text feature already or is it suppose to be on this next phone?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Does the iPhone have a speak to text feature already or is it suppose to be on this next phone?



iOS 5 is supposed to include "Assistant" which should take care of it. They haven't officially released it but that should be included with the release of the new phone.  The other upgrades in 5 look awesome. I love the new notifications.

I am excited to see what the new phone looks like.  If it isn't a substantial upgrade, I will go android again. (which, considering the new security issues, might be a bad choice) In any event, my Droid is almost fully wasted.  The current rumor is no new design updates, just some new guts. The upside is the guts are impressive; new processor, new camera, 1gig ram.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I will go android again. (which, considering the new security issues, might be a bad choice)



The story that wa-loaf linked to above only pertains to the HTC Android phones, not Android phones in general.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The story that wa-loaf linked to above only pertains to the HTC Android phones, not Android phones in general.



Yeah, that's a good point...shoulda pointed out that I was looking at the new Droid Prime instead. In any event, the apple press conference tomorrow should be cool.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> iOS 5 is supposed to include "Assistant" which should take care of it. They haven't officially released it but that should be included with the release of the new phone.  The other upgrades in 5 look awesome. I love the new notifications.



Here's a bunch of info on what Assistant will be like: http://9to5mac.com/2011/10/03/co-founder-of-siri-assistant-is-a-world-changing-event-interview/


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> iOS 5 is supposed to include "Assistant" which should take care of it. They haven't officially released it but that should be included with the release of the new phone.  The other upgrades in 5 look awesome. I love the new notifications.
> 
> I am excited to see what the new phone looks like.  If it isn't a substantial upgrade, I will go android again. (which, considering the new security issues, might be a bad choice) In any event, my Droid is almost fully wasted.  The current rumor is no new design updates, just some new guts. The upside is the guts are impressive; new processor, new camera, 1gig ram.



Thanks and I am interested in seeing what Apple has to offer tomorrow.



bvibert said:


> The story that wa-loaf linked to above only pertains to the HTC Android phones, not Android phones in general.



Please refer to him as iWa-loaf in this thread.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Please refer to him as iWa-loaf in this thread.



Consider it done!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like AT&T is going to keep the 3Gs as a free option (with contract) for those of you wanting to save a buck.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Sounds like AT&T is going to keep the 3Gs as a free option (with contract) for those of you wanting to save a buck.



Whats Sprint doing? Just wondering even though I still have six months left on my contract.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Whats Sprint doing? Just wondering even though I still have six months left on my contract.



If true, you'll like this: http://www.macrumors.com/2011/10/03...hones-to-get-redesigned-iphone-5-exclusively/


----------



## mondeo (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Here's a bunch of info on what Assistant will be like: http://9to5mac.com/2011/10/03/co-founder-of-siri-assistant-is-a-world-changing-event-interview/


So, it's like the speech recognition feature in WP7?

I've been underwhelmed by iOS 5. Seems like it's just a bunch of feature additions to catch up in various respects to Android, WP7, and BB.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Sounds like AT&T is going to keep the 3Gs as a free option (with contract) for those of you wanting to save a buck.


Hooray for a two year old phone for free!

Oh wait, my phone was all of 6 months old when I got it for free. And I'm not funding the terrorists by buying it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

mondeo said:


> So, it's like the speech recognition feature in WP7?
> 
> I've been underwhelmed by iOS 5. Seems like it's just a bunch of feature additions to catch up in various respects to Android, WP7, and BB.



That video is 2 years old before Apple bought the company, so who knows what's changed since. But really I don't even like talking on my phone let alone talking to it. So speech stuff for me is Meh.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

mondeo said:


> And I'm not funding the terrorists by buying it.



Terrorists? China and Brazil maybe, don't know anything about a terrorist connection. All these companies share the same suppliers for the most part.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If true, you'll like this: http://www.macrumors.com/2011/10/03...hones-to-get-redesigned-iphone-5-exclusively/



Wow, sell 30.5 million units, they will probably let me renew my contract early just to sell one!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> But really I don't even like talking on my phone let alone talking to it. So speech stuff for me is Meh.



Speak to text is a lot safer to text while driving, or so I've heard!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, sell 30.5 million units, they will probably let me renew my contract early just to sell one!



If the iPhone 5 part is true, they'll get me to switch. Hows the reception up in the hills?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If the iPhone 5 part is true, they'll get me to switch. Hows the reception up in the hills?



It worked at the loaf!, I have no real issues with them and for $70 a month for unlimited data, texts, off peak calling and unlimited calling to any mobile phone it works pretty good for me.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Terrorists? China and Brazil maybe, don't know anything about a terrorist connection. All these companies share the same suppliers for the most part.


Apple is the largest terrorist organisation in the world. They scare you into buying their products.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Apple is the largest terrorist organisation in the world. They scare you into buying their products.



Links?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Apple is the largest terrorist organisation in the world. They scare you into buying their products.



Microsoft terrorizes me every time I start up my computer at work.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, sell 30.5 million units, they will probably let me renew my contract early just to sell one!


There were 45.5 million smartphones total in the US in early 2010, with Apple currently taking 28% of that. So in total, there are around 15 million iPhones in the US right now. Assume 2/user* over 4 years, and Sprint would, without growth*, have to take the entire iPhone market over that time period to sell out. Sprint selling 30.5 million phones in 4 years is ridiculous. Although the $20bn number is also inflated, $649/phone is the cost to the consumer not to Sprint.

Incidentally, Sprint is down 7.73% today. I wonder if there's a link...


----------



## mondeo (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Microsoft terrorizes me every time I start up my computer at work.


No, that's a conditioned response driven into you by Apple.


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2011)

There's way to much awesome Google integration on my android phone to ever switch. I'm stuck now.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> There's way to much awesome Google integration on my android phone to ever switch. I'm stuck now.


At least they're not terrorists. Just anarchists.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2011)

mondeo said:


> No, that's a conditioned response driven into you by Apple.



Nah, it's Microsoft and Dell and even with all the fancy antivirus stuff my work puts on my laptop it still got wiped out by something last week. My Macbook takes me to much seedier places than my work computer with no issues.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> There were 45.5 million smartphones total in the US in early 2010, with Apple currently taking 28% of that. So in total, there are around 15 million iPhones in the US right now. Assume 2/user* over 4 years, and Sprint would, without growth*, have to take the entire iPhone market over that time period to sell out. Sprint selling 30.5 million phones in 4 years is ridiculous. Although the $20bn number is also inflated, $649/phone is the cost to the consumer not to Sprint.
> 
> Incidentally, Sprint is down 7.73% today. I wonder if there's a link...




???? Is your 15 million figure based on what is sitting on store shelfs unsold? This is saying a lot more sold than your figure too. 55 million this year so far. Seeing how those numbers almost double each year, it may not be too far fetched for them to sell 30.5 million in 4 years(little over 7.5 million a year).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IPhone_sales_per_quarter_simple.svg


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/apples-lets-talk-iphone-keynote-liveblog/?sort=newest&refresh=60

Liveblog from the event. Just talking about retail stores so far.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

I heard the new iPhone was only going to be available in neon green.  Has that been covered yet?


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> ???? Is your 15 million figure based on what is sitting on store shelfs unsold? This is saying a lot more sold than your figure too. 55 million this year so far. Seeing how those numbers almost double each year, it may not be too far fetched for them to sell 30.5 million in 4 years(little over 7.5 million a year).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IPhone_sales_per_quarter_simple.svg


Those are global sales, Sprint is only looking at the US market. The high end smartphone market in the US is reaching saturation, all the growth is in mid-range Androids at this point. MAYBE Apple increases the number of devices to 20 million in the US. That's probably a stretch. There are some people that will turn over devices more quickly than every 2 years, due to damage/loss, iDiots who need the newest version even if it's because it's white now, 18 month renewal on a 2 year contract, whatever. So optimistically, the US market for iPhones could reach 60 million over the next 4 years. Maybe. Probably not. But even then, Sprint's stuck needing to get half of the iPhone market, and they're coming from a position of being the distant third and already are losing money. The WiMax iPhone makes absolutely no sense given the pending switch to LTE, which effectively drops Sprint to the back of the pack in regards to 4G despite being the first mover. So they won't even have that to brag about.

It's a no-win for Sprint. If they were smart they'd hitch their horse to Nokia, there they might have a chance with much lower risk.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Those are global sales, Sprint is only looking at the US market. The high end smartphone market in the US is reaching saturation, all the growth is in mid-range Androids at this point. MAYBE Apple increases the number of devices to 20 million in the US. That's probably a stretch. There are some people that will turn over devices more quickly than every 2 years, due to damage/loss, iDiots who need the newest version even if it's because it's white now, 18 month renewal on a 2 year contract, whatever. So optimistically, the US market for iPhones could reach 60 million over the next 4 years. Maybe. Probably not. But even then, Sprint's stuck needing to get half of the iPhone market, and they're coming from a position of being the distant third and already are losing money. The WiMax iPhone makes absolutely no sense given the pending switch to LTE, which effectively drops Sprint to the back of the pack in regards to 4G despite being the first mover. So they won't even have that to brag about.
> 
> It's a no-win for Sprint. If they were smart they'd hitch their horse to Nokia, there they might have a chance with much lower risk.


It's largely being reported that it's already a done deal.  I even read somewhere that the Sprint logo appeared on Apple's website in the midst of today's press conference.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Those are global sales, Sprint is only looking at the US market. The high end smartphone market in the US is reaching saturation, all the growth is in mid-range Androids at this point. MAYBE Apple increases the number of devices to 20 million in the US. That's probably a stretch. There are some people that will turn over devices more quickly than every 2 years, due to damage/loss, iDiots who need the newest version even if it's because it's white now, 18 month renewal on a 2 year contract, whatever. So optimistically, the US market for iPhones could reach 60 million over the next 4 years. Maybe. Probably not. But even then, Sprint's stuck needing to get half of the iPhone market, and they're coming from a position of being the distant third and already are losing money. The WiMax iPhone makes absolutely no sense given the pending switch to LTE, which effectively drops Sprint to the back of the pack in regards to 4G despite being the first mover. So they won't even have that to brag about.
> 
> It's a no-win for Sprint. If they were smart they'd hitch their horse to Nokia, there they might have a chance with much lower risk.


Considering Sprint I don't think has shown a profit since 2006(?) what do they have to loose by make a deal like this! Hell, Apple will probably end up owning Sprint in 4 years when they can't pay for all the phones!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It's largely being reported that it's already a done deal.  I even read somewhere that the Sprint logo appeared on Apple's website in the midst of today's press conference.



The Apple store is even down right now for updating.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> The Apple store is even down right now for updating.



Just got this tweet:

"iPhone 4S: available october 14th and available on Sprint!"


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just got this tweet:
> 
> "iPhone 4S: available october 14th and available on Sprint!"



I saw that, was watching that blog iWa-loaf posted


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Considering Sprint I don't think has shown a profit since 2006(?) what do they have to loose by make a deal like this! Hell, Apple will probably end up owning Sprint in 4 years when they can't pay for all the phones!


Yep, that's about it. I don't see this not ending in bankruptcy.

But it ties up their resources so they don't have any options. All WP7 is missing is support from phone makers and carriers. All the OEMs are pretty much taking their latest Android, working it over, and releasing it 3-6 months later as WP7 and then letting it sit as is for a year. It's pretty much been a year since a new phone's been released. Then the carriers are promoting iPhones and Androids, with large amounts of the staff not really even aware of WP7. Nokia solves the OEM issue. Sprint gets Nokia exclusivity, and then they have a true differentiator and WP7 finally gets evangelists throughout the entire ecosystem; I'm just not sure it would be good for Nokia.

Maybe the FTC will block the move because having only three carriers would be anti-competitive.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

So I'm pretty pleased with the internals and the software updates. I would have really liked a new form factor with a bigger edge to edge screen, but can live with it for now and I'm pretty much ready to upgrade.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> So I'm pretty pleased with the internals and the software updates. I would have really liked a new form factor with a bigger edge to edge screen, but can live with it for now and I'm pretty much ready to upgrade.



You getting the $399 version with 2 year contract? :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> So I'm pretty pleased with the internals and the software updates. I would have really liked a new form factor with a bigger edge to edge screen, but can live with it for now and I'm pretty much ready to upgrade.



Let me know how much you find yourself talking to your phone...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You getting the $399 version with 2 year contract? :wink:



Um, no. I haven't filled the 16gb on my 2+ year old phone. Might go for the 32 and keep more music on it.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> So I'm pretty pleased with the internals and the software updates. I would have really liked a new form factor with a bigger edge to edge screen, but can live with it for now and I'm pretty much ready to upgrade.


I'm curious what benefit a dual core processor brings to a phone that doesn't multitask. The pixel race is meaningless beyond 5MP. Call me when it gets a 2-step hardware camera shutter. Everything else is still playing catch-up or still lagging behind Android and WP7.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Um, no. I haven't filled the 16gb on my 2+ year old phone. Might go for the 32 and keep more music on it.


I've taken up 12GB of my 6 month old phone. But I keep my entire music library on it.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

Lame! No LTE!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Everything else is still playing catch-up or still lagging behind Android and WP7.



No, Apple is innovative, and they're the only ones who are!  

Apple told me so, but they teased me for 8 months before telling me, so it must be true!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I'm curious what benefit a dual core processor brings to a phone that doesn't multitask. The pixel race is meaningless beyond 5MP. Call me when it gets a 2-step hardware camera shutter. Everything else is still playing catch-up or still lagging behind Android and WP7.



The thing is I don't really give a crap what Android or WP7 are doing. If they are maybe 1/2 a step ahead here and there what does it really matter except to serious gear geeks. There would have to be a serious shift in technology more me to switch off of the iOS platform right now. Are there some things that Apple does that annoy me? Sure, are they enough for me to walk away? No.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Lame! No LTE!



From my observations of relatives with 4G phones, it's really not that much faster and a real battery suck.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> From my observations of relatives with 4G phones, it's really not that much faster and a real battery suck.



Apple claims the iPhone 4S will be just as fast as 4G phones, up to 2 times faster than the iPhone 4.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The thing is I don't really give a crap what Android or WP7 are doing. If they are maybe 1/2 a step ahead here and there what does it really matter except to serious gear geeks. There would have to be a serious shift in technology more me to switch off of the iOS platform right now. Are there some things that Apple does that annoy me? Sure, are they enough for me to walk away? No.



Doesn't sound like you're a fan of a 2-step hardware camera shutter either.

Personally I would rather something that is easy, works and is stable. I'm not a big tech geek, suck at IT and don't even know what that camera shutter thing is so I probably don't really need it. After the gingerbread fiasco last spring with my android that seems to have finally resolved everything(last month) that it screwed up I think I might give the iPhone a shot. If I don't like it, androids I am sure will be around in 2 years when its time for a new one.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The thing is I don't really give a crap what Android or WP7 are doing. If they are maybe 1/2 a step ahead here and there what does it really matter except to serious gear geeks. There would have to be a serious shift in technology more me to switch off of the iOS platform right now. Are there some things that Apple does that annoy me? Sure, are they enough for me to walk away? No.


I get the impediment of switching your music library over from iTunes and having to restock the app library. Aside from the fundamental difference in interface between WP7 and iOS/Android, there isn't that much of a gap between any of the phones on the market. All the spec differences either get washed out by the OS needs (e.g., better processors on Android) or don't make a real difference (beyond monitor resolution pictures.) 

But Apple in general is continuing to live off their branding and marketing over actually bringing a surperior product to market. They shouldn't capture any more of the market with the 4s, because for a new consumer they don't have anything as a differentiator. My suspicion is that they might pick up a few people on the 3GS, just so people not willing to pay for a phone can say they have a [2 year old] iPhone. Other than that, I'd think anyone into Apple already has one, and that sales will be mostly limited to 3GS owners.

Plus I need to make fun of Apple fanboys on this least momental of days.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Apple claims the iPhone 4S will be just as fast as 4G phones, up to 2 times faster than the iPhone 4.



Yes, but that must be processing speed, not network speed. Apple can't do anything about improving network speed... that's up to the carriers. 

4G is hella-fast on Verizon. With LTE on my DL speeds are around 14 meg and upload is around 5 meg. I think at home I get 10 meg down / 2 meg up. 

3G speeds are like 10% of that. 1 - 2 meg down and 300 - 500kbps up.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Doesn't sound like you're a fan of a 2-step hardware camera shutter either.
> 
> Personally I would rather something that is easy, works and is stable. I'm not a big tech geek, suck at IT and don't even know what that camera shutter thing is so I probably don't really need it. After the gingerbread fiasco last spring with my android that seems to have finally resolved everything(last month) that it screwed up I think I might give the iPhone a shot. If I don't like it, androids I am sure will be around in 2 years when its time for a new one.


Take a good look at WP7. Almost everything I've wanted to do is as simple as "I wonder if doing this will work," and it does. I haven't had it lock up me once since the first update was rolled out in March. Android is the phone for major geeks. And I don't really understand who else.

The two step hardware shutter is where, on a point and shoot camera, you depress the button halfway to get it to focus, then fully to take the picture. I hate taking pictures on other people's phones because I'm never really sure where it's going to focus; the two step shutter solves this problem.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yes, but that must be processing speed, not network speed. Apple can't do anything about improving network speed... that's up to the carriers.
> 
> 4G is hella-fast on Verizon. With LTE on my DL speeds are around 14 meg and upload is around 5 meg. I think at home I get 10 meg down / 2 meg up.
> 
> 3G speeds are like 10% of that. 1 - 2 meg down and 300 - 500kbps up.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yes, but that must be processing speed, not network speed. Apple can't do anything about improving network speed... that's up to the carriers.
> 
> 4G is hella-fast on Verizon. With LTE on my DL speeds are around 14 meg and upload is around 5 meg. I think at home I get 10 meg down / 2 meg up.
> 
> 3G speeds are like 10% of that. 1 - 2 meg down and 300 - 500kbps up.



No, what I saw was talking about transfer speeds, and about how the 4G nomenclature didn't matter to Apple (or something along those lines).  There wasn't any details, other than a chart in background of the presentation that showed the 4S upload and download speeds compared 3 4G phones.

The story I read appears to be gone now, maybe it was bullshit?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> The two step hardware shutter is where, on a point and shoot camera, you depress the button halfway to get it to focus, then fully to take the picture. I hate taking pictures on other people's phones because I'm never really sure where it's going to focus; the two step shutter solves this problem.



You realize for a long time the iPhone has been able to do this? You just touch the screen where you want the camera to focus.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



You beat me to it, that's what I was talking about above.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yes, but that must be processing speed, not network speed. Apple can't do anything about improving network speed... that's up to the carriers.
> 
> 4G is hella-fast on Verizon. With LTE on my DL speeds are around 14 meg and upload is around 5 meg. I think at home I get 10 meg down / 2 meg up.
> 
> 3G speeds are like 10% of that. 1 - 2 meg down and 300 - 500kbps up.


HSDPA+ is 14mb/s down peak, and then it's just network build out just like LTE.

At home I'm at 6 meg down. It's more than enough with 3 guys in the house. I don't know what the point of 4G on phone with a 2GB/mo data plan is; 800x480 video is under a meg/s. With a good 3G connection, you can stream anything to a phone. Maybe you can download apps faster. Woo-hoo. There's no functional difference unless you're tethering, at which point the data plan gets killed.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Android is the phone for major geeks. And I don't really understand who else.



As an Android fan I think you're right, unfortunately.  At least for now.  Although, my sister is about the least tech orientated person you could imagine and she's on her second Android phone.

Google needs to do some work to make everything more stable.  That is where Apple has a major advantage, they control the hardware and software, but it limits options.  My low end Android is pretty stable... but it does occasionally do dumb things.



mondeo said:


> The two step hardware shutter is where, on a point and shoot camera, you depress the button halfway to get it to focus, then fully to take the picture. I hate taking pictures on other people's phones because I'm never really sure where it's going to focus; the two step shutter solves this problem.



My phone has that, I assumed most phones did by now?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You beat me to it, that's what I was talking about above.



4 vs 4s


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yes, but that must be processing speed, not network speed. Apple can't do anything about improving network speed... that's up to the carriers.
> 
> 4G is hella-fast on Verizon. With LTE on my DL speeds are around 14 meg and upload is around 5 meg. I think at home I get 10 meg down / 2 meg up.
> 
> 3G speeds are like 10% of that. 1 - 2 meg down and 300 - 500kbps up.



Here's some more details:


> Like rumored, the new iPhone 4S runs on faster HSPA+ networks. That means that your telephone will download stuff faster from the Internet. Before it was up to 7.2 Megabits-per-second downloads. Now they claim two times as much: 14.4Mbps. This depends on the carrier, of course. I don't know about you, but on AT&T I never get the maximum speed they claim.
> 
> Apple claims that, in real life situations, they are fast or "faster" as the competition's phone on faster 4G networks. We will test that claim.


http://gizmodo.com/5846504/new-apple-iphone-all-the-information


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You realize for a long time the iPhone has been able to do this? You just touch the screen where you want the camera to focus.


Obviously not, but I haven't been exposed to the UI enough to learn those tricks. I'll still take my hardware camera button, I just like the feel of it.

Again, there aren't many real differentiators left. Each of the platforms has pretty much the same capabilities as everyone else, and the new stuff that gets bragged about (like 4G and 8MP cameras) don't make a real difference.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> My phone has that, I assumed most phones did by now?


I think it's actually gone away on a lot of phones. The volume up botton on the iPhone will work to take pictures with iOS 5, but I think to focus you still need to do the tap the screen trick wa-loaf mentioned. I know some of the Androids I looked at didn't have it, depends on manufacturer and I wouldn't be surprised if most of the low-mid ones don't have it. It's part of the hardware spec for WP7. Don't know what BB does.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

OK. So the FS does run on HSDPA+, which is AT&T's version of Verizon's LTE. They are both 4G networks, different technologies (like CDMA vs. GSM on 3G). 

But Verizon users are screwed since they can't run on HSDPA+, so they will be stuck at 3G speeds on VZW.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

Mines a low end Android, so I guess I got lucky.

Before iOS5 was the only way to take a picture on the iPhone to tap the screen?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> But Verizon users are screwed since they can't run on HSDPA+, so they will be stuck at 3G speeds on VZW.



I was wondering about that??


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah if it can't take advantage of LTE it won't be faster on Verizon. Big downer IMO, I was sasuming they would make 2 unique phones like they did for the last gen.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> OK. So the FS does run on HSDPA+, which is AT&T's version of Verizon's LTE. They are both 4G networks, different technologies (like CDMA vs. GSM on 3G).
> 
> But Verizon users are screwed since they can't run on HSDPA+, so they will be stuck at 3G speeds on VZW.


They're both 4G networks after the goalpost for 4G got moved in twice. LTE isn't even 4G according to the original spec, that was going to have to wait for LTE advanced. HSDPA+ is the short term ATT/T-Mobile "4G" until they switch over to LTE as well. Which will probably be the iPhone 5.

Oh, and Sprint's still screwed.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah if it can't take advantage of LTE it won't be faster on Verizon. Big downer IMO, I was sasuming they would make 2 unique phones like they did for the last gen.



That's certainly going to hurt its overall popularity, I'd think.  The folks already with ATT won't care, but the Verizon customers aren't likely to upgrade.  Then again Verizon customers haven't had their iPhones for very long, so they probably aren't looking to upgrade yet.  The iPhone 5 may be out by the time they are.  I don't see Sprint picking up a ton of sales with a slower connection speed than ATT for the same exact phone.  Then again most customers probably won't even know the difference, they'll just know they have the newest iPhone that they can talk to.  We'll have to see how much ATT plays up that they are the only ones who can take advantage of the faster speeds on the 4S...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Mines a low end Android, so I guess I got lucky.
> 
> Before iOS5 was the only way to take a picture on the iPhone to tap the screen?



Yeah, there's 2 clicks. One to focus (if you want) and then the shutter button.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

My biggest fear is that this is a stop gap phone and the iPhone5 will be out in January or the Spring. I'd be really pissed if that happened.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 4, 2011)

Well my 3G is just about dead, so I am going to grab a 4s in a couple of weeks. I am not a huge techno geek and won't care to much is a 5 comes out in the new year.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> My biggest fear is that this is a stop gap phone and the iPhone5 will be out in January or the Spring. I'd be really pissed if that happened.



It's only money and you could sell the 4s for a couple dollars!

That's why I'm probably going to wait. That and I still have a few months left on my contract. When that gets closer to ending I will look and see if there is any talk of a new one coming out and decide then.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, there's 2 clicks. One to focus (if you want) and then the shutter button.



I was just curious, I like having the separate shutter button, with or without 2 stage shutter focusing, or whatever (I had to check my phone to see if it had it, since I'm usually just clicking off quick pics and not composing shots).  The button just seems more natural to me.  The ability to use the + volume button would be a welcome addition to me I'd think.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> My biggest fear is that this is a stop gap phone and the iPhone5 will be out in January or the Spring. I'd be really pissed if that happened.



My bet is that they know they'd anger a lot of people with a move like that, so they'll probably hold off.  But what do I know??


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> My bet is that they know they'd anger a lot of people with a move like that, so they'll probably hold off.  But what do I know??



That's never stopped Apple before ...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's never stopped Apple before ...



Like I said, what do I know?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Like I said, what do I know?



Do you know when the iPhone 5 is coming out?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do you know when the iPhone 5 is coming out?



November


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> November



Was hoping you said June!

I'm still undecided on it, have to to see if they start cutting any deals on it around Xmas for existing customers.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Like I said, what do I know?




When the iPhone first came out it was really expensive and then they dropped the price a couple months later. The first people in line were really pissed. It took a lot of complaining before Apple gave them partial refunds.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Was hoping you said June!
> 
> I'm still undecided on it, have to to see if they start cutting any deals on it around Xmas for existing customers.



Apple doesn't cut deals. But you might see some refurbished ones by then.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> My biggest fear is that this is a stop gap phone and the iPhone5 will be out in January or the Spring. I'd be really pissed if that happened.



This.

I am still on the fence. Since my phone is on its last leg, I need to make a decision in the next week or two. My contract is up.  It would be pretty bush league of Apple to release a new handset again in early spring...I'd venture to guess it wouldn't be out until next fall. (keeping back with their 1 year timeline)


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Apple doesn't cut deals. But you might see some refurbished ones by then.



I was thinking Sprint letting me re-up my contract early without having me grab my ankles for a new phone.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2011)

I think Sprint has some press announcement(4G?) set for this Friday, have to wait and see even though I doubt they will announce anything other than what Apple said yesterday as far as phones go.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> When the iPhone first came out it was really expensive and then they dropped the price a couple months later. The first people in line were really pissed. It took a lot of complaining before Apple gave them partial refunds.



I remember that now that you mention it.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol
http://www.theonion.com/articles/apple-claims-new-iphone-only-visible-to-most-loyal,2772/


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Lol
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/apple-claims-new-iphone-only-visible-to-most-loyal,2772/


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/5846892/hitler-gets-upset-about-the-iphone-4s


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5846892/hitler-gets-upset-about-the-iphone-4s



That was fast!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That was fast!



No kidding!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5846892/hitler-gets-upset-about-the-iphone-4s



:lol:


----------



## Edd (Oct 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> :lol:



+1.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2011)

Lemon Party ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2011)

iPhone ordered, sticking with ATT.


----------



## Nick (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm looking forward to the Galaxy. Looks awesome


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to the Galaxy. Looks awesome



The Galaxy Prime?

Looks like we're going to have wait a little bit longer.

http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-postpones-google-galaxy-nexus-debut-07186091/


----------



## Nick (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah my contracts not up anyway until next spring. 

that sucks though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice guide here lays out the difference between the 3 Networks. http://mashable.com/2011/10/06/iphone-4s-sprint-att-verizon/

Aimed for the iPhone, but most of applies to all smart phones. Sticking with ATT and I'm grandfathered in with the unlimited data plan, which made the choice to stick with them easier.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Sticking with ATT and *I'm grandfathered in with the unlimited data plan*, which made the choice to stick with them easier.



That's pretty sweet!  I wonder if Verizon will be doing the same?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That's pretty sweet!  I wonder if Verizon will be doing the same?



I think they eliminated the unlimited plan altogether.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> iPhone ordered, sticking with ATT.



Didn't you watch the Sprint conference this morning? They're getting the iPhone 5.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't you watch the Sprint conference this morning? They're getting the iPhone 5.



3rd quarter of next year along with everyone else.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I think they eliminated the unlimited plan altogether.



Pretty sure they did it in the same fashion that AT&T did... Though I'll report back when I upgrade my phone in March.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I think they eliminated the unlimited plan altogether.





WJenness said:


> Pretty sure they did it in the same fashion that AT&T did... Though I'll report back when I upgrade my phone in March.
> 
> -w



I assumed that they eliminated it all together, of course I thought ATT did too.  I read some comments online today that say Verizon is going to grandfather in the existing people with unlimited plans.  That would be pretty awesome, and will keep me with them for a while if that's the case!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Pretty sure they did it in the same fashion that AT&T did... Though I'll report back when I upgrade my phone in March.
> 
> -w



Verizon iPhone users didn't get it since they got rid of unlimited right when it came out.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Verizon iPhone users didn't get it since they got rid of unlimited right when it came out.



Even Verizon iPhone users who were existing Verizon data plan customers?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I think they eliminated the unlimited plan altogether.





WJenness said:


> Pretty sure they did it in the same fashion that AT&T did... Though I'll report back when I upgrade my phone in March.
> 
> -w





bvibert said:


> I assumed that they eliminated it all together, of course I thought ATT did too.  I read some comments online today that say Verizon is going to grandfather in the existing people with unlimited plans.  That would be pretty awesome, and will keep me with them for a while if that's the case!





wa-loaf said:


> Verizon iPhone users didn't get it since they got rid of unlimited right when it came out.





bvibert said:


> Even Verizon iPhone users who were existing Verizon data plan customers?



Looks like we (current Verizon customers who had unlimited data before 7/7/11) will be grandfathered in indefinitely:



			
				AdamE_VZW Wireless Employee said:
			
		

> At this time, there are no plans to have change data packages once a customer agreement expires. I do not see this going the way of our international data plans because the Email and Web data package is not optional or can be removed. Now, if a customer chooses to move to a tier data package or cancel their services then the grandfathered plan no longer applies of course. But grandfathered you are, grandfathered you stay; as long as your line remains active within the same device type.


Source: http://community.vzw.com/t5/Voice-a...lan-If-Grandfathered-For-how-Long/td-p/608170

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

Also this from that same thread:



> I just got the droid 2 global a week ago and just moved over from Sprint to Verizon, and when I called to talk to a representative about my data package, she said that I was able to be grandfathered in at the unlimited data package, so I told her to go ahead and make the change. I was curious because I thought that Verizon didn't have a unlimited plan, so I asked how I was grandfathered in, and she told me because I ported 2 lines over from a unlimited plan with sprint, it made me eligible.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not complaining at all, but I think that it is great that I get unlimited data for the same price as the 2gb data package.



That's pretty surprising!


----------



## Nick (Oct 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks like we (current Verizon customers who had unlimited data before 7/7/11) will be grandfathered in indefinitely:
> 
> 
> Source: http://community.vzw.com/t5/Voice-a...lan-If-Grandfathered-For-how-Long/td-p/608170
> ...



Yeah but what about when you get a new phone and sign a new contract. I read that as, if your contract ends but you keep using your phone, no change.


----------



## Nick (Oct 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The Galaxy Prime?
> 
> Looks like we're going to have wait a little bit longer.
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-postpones-google-galaxy-nexus-debut-07186091/



Also - looks like they delayed this b/c of Steve Job's death. I was surprised to hear that. Figured it was some tehcnical issues.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah but what about when you get a new phone and sign a new contract. I read that as, if your contract ends but you keep using your phone, no change.



Sounds like just as long as you don't change your plan, you can get a new phone and extend/renew your contract and remain grandfathered. Only if you change your plan (ie going from 900 minutes to 450 or something) do you fall out of the grandfather clause.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> Also - looks like they delayed this b/c of Steve Job's death. I was surprised to hear that. Figured it was some tehcnical issues.



Might be using Steve as cover ... Apple hasn't held up selling the iPhone just because he passed.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah but what about when you get a new phone and sign a new contract. I read that as, if your contract ends but you keep using your phone, no change.





wa-loaf said:


> Sounds like just as long as you don't change your plan, you can get a new phone and extend/renew your contract and remain grandfathered. Only if you change your plan (ie going from 900 minutes to 450 or something) do you fall out of the grandfather clause.



The way I read it is as long as you don't change to a different type of phone (say downgrade to a non-smart phone and then try to go back to smartphone) then you should be all set.  I wonder if even changing the minutes plan would matter?  The last line of my quote would seem to indicate not:


> as long as your line remains active within the same device type


"Device type" I take to mean smartphone vs. non-smartphone.  I don't plan on changing my plan anyway, so it doesn't matter to me right now.  I would like to get a new smartphone the next time I upgrade though...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Might be using Steve as cover ... Apple hasn't held up selling the iPhone just because he passed.



The original announcement was scheduled on the same day that a lot of people are expecting his funeral to be on.  I don't think they're using it as a cover.  It may be partially self serving though.  Obviously Jobs' death is getting big media attention, especially in the tech world, and the day of his funeral will probably overrun tech blogs with memorials and such (as if they're not covered already).  If nothing else it's smart not to make the announcement on the same day you know there's going to be other big news going on.  They want this to get as much exposure as possible.  It also shows respect for Steve, IMHO.

Apple hasn't held up selling the iPhone because it was already released.  Do you think they would have gone through with their announcement if Steve had died the day before, or if his funeral was scheduled for the day of the announcement??


----------



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2011)

AT&T has sold over 200,000 on preorder. It'll be interesting to see what the other carriers report. I think people are starting to look at the specs vs the screen size.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah but what about when you get a new phone and sign a new contract. I read that as, if your contract ends but you keep using your phone, no change.



You can change phones, just dont EVER change plans!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2011)

ordered my 4S today, 3 to 4 week wait time.

My old contract ended almost a year ago and I have been month to month with an unlimited data plan. I had to sign a new two year contract to get the phone but I still have unlimited data.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> ordered my 4S today, 3 to 4 week wait time.
> 
> My old contract ended almost a year ago and I have been month to month with an unlimited data plan. I had to sign a new two year contract to get the phone but I still have unlimited data.



Ya snooze ya loose! Mine's coming Friday. I bet you could prob pick one up in an Apple store on Friday though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like ATT and Apple are moving to label the 4s as a 4G phone. 

http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/07/iphone-4s-4g-indicator/


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Ya snooze ya loose! Mine's coming Friday. I bet you could prob pick one up in an Apple store on Friday though.



The extra wait time isn't a big deal. Currently I am using an office spare iPhone with my sim card. My phone needs the charging / data port replaced so I can sync my old phone before i switch to the 4s. Ordered the part today for $22 and will try and replace it myself. Watched a couple of YouTube vids on the process and it looks easy enough.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2011)

For a "disapointing phone", this thing is selling pretty well. :lol:

My wife and I are looking into pulling the trigger. Ironically, I'm eligable for an upgrade on the 14th.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm waiting for the 5 to come out. Primarily because I'm not up for renewal until April....

Hope with Steve passing they look to get it out fairly quick to show they are still innovative and can operate without him. <wishful thinking>


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like Blackberry is having some problems today with service.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like Blackberry is having some problems today with service.




Yup!! No email or text since 10:30 this morning.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 12, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Yup!! No email or text since 10:30 this morning.



I generally count that as a good thing...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2011)

BB outages are rough because when their system takes a dump...your phone is useless aside from phone calls and texts. Ours started working yesterday around 6:30PM

Anyone update to io5? I'm going to update our iPad1 tonight. I DL'd the latest iTunes last night. Usually, you can just update that right from iTunes itself; this time, I had to download a new version and reinstall. I can't wait for iCloud. Plugging in and updating is a PITA. And it always takes time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Anyone update to io5? I'm going to update our iPad1 tonight. I DL'd the latest iTunes last night. Usually, you can just update that right from iTunes itself; this time, I had to download a new version and reinstall. I can't wait for iCloud. Plugging in and updating is a PITA. And it always takes time.



I'm doing it right now. Said it's going to take about and hour to do. Getting a new phone tomorrow so if it blows up the 3s then no big deal. I'm just going to turn it into an iPod for the kids anyway.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Yup!! No email or text since 10:30 this morning.



I got a phone call around 6:00 last night from a co-worker.   He asked if I was hit with the Blackberry outage.   I told him I hadn't touched my Blackberry at all until his call.    When I'm telecommuting, I only use it for text messaging that set of people who don't communicate via email.


----------



## Nick (Oct 13, 2011)

I do'nt know enough about how Blackberry service works, but if your company has its own BES how do you not get your e-mail? Aren't they served through your own BES?


----------



## WJenness (Oct 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> I do'nt know enough about how Blackberry service works, but if your company has its own BES how do you not get your e-mail? Aren't they served through your own BES?



The BES interfaces with Blackberry's data network... RIM's data network is the 'last mile' for delivery of that information to your handset.

-w


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2011)

WJenness said:


> The BES interfaces with Blackberry's data network... RIM's data network is the 'last mile' for delivery of that information to your handset.
> 
> -w



The RIM-owned part of the architecture runs a proprietary protocol between RIM and the handset.   The protocol is designed to be as bandwidth-efficient as possible.   It uses less than half the bandwidth of an Android phone direct-connecting to an Exchange Server.   10 years ago, that was a big deal.   Today, not so much unless you do a lot of international travel where the data roaming charges are huge.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm doing it right now. Said it's going to take about and hour to do. Getting a new phone tomorrow so if it blows up the 3s then no big deal. I'm just going to turn it into an iPod for the kids anyway.



Keep us posted! 

What are you getting for a new phone? The 4S?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Keep us posted!
> 
> What are you getting for a new phone? The 4S?



Went without a hitch. Haven't played with it much, but being able to double click the home button from alseep to get the camera is cool as well as using volume up as the clicker instead of the screen. It also pulled the videos out of the music and is in a new Video app. Added newstand app and reminders too. Doesn't feel like it's slowed down the phone (3Gs) any either.

Yup, got a 4s coming tomorrow!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm bummed I can't mirror with the iPad unless I jailbreak. Oh well, right? 

Are you going to an Apple Store or a carrier store? It'll be interesting to hear how the stores are tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm bummed I can't mirror with the iPad unless I jailbreak. Oh well, right?
> 
> Are you going to an Apple Store or a carrier store? It'll be interesting to hear how the stores are tomorrow.



I ordered it from Apple last Friday. It's with UPS somewhere between here and Kentucky.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow...that was a chore! The DL took awhile, but that's probably more related to my interweb speed at home. After that, things got interesting. Usually, iTunes and the iPad will chug along just fine. This time, the computer screen went black and I could only see the "start" button at the bottom. It came out of that the first time and went on to the next stage...then it did it again. I ended up going into the iPad and found it had indeed installed os5. After setting things up, I had a ton of "other data"....like 6 gigs worth. A quick sync took care of that. Only thing I had to do after was re DL our apps. They were all still in the app store. 

Cliffs: Thank God this was the last wired update. Wifi updates FTW.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Wow...that was a chore! The DL took awhile, but that's probably more related to my interweb speed at home. After that, things got interesting. Usually, iTunes and the iPad will chug along just fine. This time, the computer screen went black and I could only see the "start" button at the bottom. It came out of that the first time and went on to the next stage...then it did it again. I ended up going into the iPad and found it had indeed installed os5. After setting things up, I had a ton of "other data"....like 6 gigs worth. A quick sync took care of that. Only thing I had to do after was re DL our apps. They were all still in the app store.
> 
> Cliffs: Thank God this was the last wired update. Wifi updates FTW.



I upgraded my macbook to Lion yesterday too. It took forever to download and install, but there were no real problems. I did it so I can migrate stuff to iCloud. The iCloud servers we swamped yesterday and it wouldn't let me (after going through all the steps to set it up, you'd think they could warn you at the start) so I'll give it a few days and try again.

Phone is out for delivery!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the phone. A lot of the tech blogs are active with 4S stuff today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Cool! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the phone. A lot of the tech blogs are active with 4S stuff today.



So far so good. I did go through a bit of upgrading yesterday. My laptop to Lion $30 and iPhoto 10.5 $15 ... so I could use all the features of iCloud. Got everything synched and working great. The phone itself is really fast (compared to my 3Gs) and the screen is so much sharper. Siri is pretty cool, worked great to send a text to my girlfriend via voice only, but couldn't get me listings for the circus that is in Boston this weekend. It just dumps you into a google search when it can't figure stuff out.

I ran into a trouble initializing the phone at first by itself, but when I hooked it up to iTunes it went fine. Must go through a different server that wasn't as overloaded.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

Also, the GPS seems a lot more accurate than in the old 3Gs.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds good so far! They sold 4 million over the weekend. That's just insane.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

Just don't drop one ...



I bought the full apple care warranty. Costs me $50 to replace if I do something stupid to it. Beats the hell out of full price. I do need to think about getting some kind of case.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Just don't drop one ...
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the full apple care warranty. Costs me $50 to replace if I do something stupid to it. Beats the hell out of full price. I do need to think about getting some kind of case.



I would like to see two sets of phones in that test to take away dumb luck.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I would like to see two sets of phones in that test to take away dumb luck.



A more scientific test would certainly be preferable.  But it's certainly not the first time I've heard of an iPhone shattering after a relatively common drop, so the results aren't hard to believe.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I would like to see two sets of phones in that test to take away dumb luck.





bvibert said:


> A more scientific test would certainly be preferable.  But it's certainly not the first time I've heard of an iPhone shattering after a relatively common drop, so the results aren't hard to believe.



It's the front and back glass. And the fact that the edges of the glass itself sits above the steel band making them more likely to receive a fatal blow if dropped.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2011)

Take home lesson from that test- if you drop your phone often enough, it will break.


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2011)

Bite me, Apple

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/...dwich-event-liveblog/?sort=newest&refresh=120


----------



## mondeo (Oct 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> Bite me, Apple
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/...dwich-event-liveblog/?sort=newest&refresh=120


 Meh. I'll stick with WP7, nothing interesting there.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> Bite me, Apple
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/...dwich-event-liveblog/?sort=newest&refresh=120



Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## legalskier (Oct 19, 2011)

*"Divorcing wife. Thanks iPhone 4s and Find My Friends....*

_*** If the online posts appearing on a chat forum at MacRumors.com are for real, "Find My Friends" may have already claimed its first marriage. Saturday night on MacRumors, a man saying he lived in New York City posted this:
"Divorcing wife. Thanks iPhone 4s and Find My Friends. I got my wife a new 4s and loaded up find my friends without her knowing. She told me she was at her friends house in the east village.* I've had suspicions about her meeting this guy who live uptown. Lo and behold, Find my Friends has her right there.*
I just texted her asking where she was and the dumb b---- said she was on 10th Street!! Thank you Apple, thank you App Store, thank you all. These beautiful treasure trove of screen shots [sic] going to play well when I meet her ... at the lawyer's office in a few weeks." ***_
More dirt: http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/iphone-app-find-friends-finds-cheating-wife-apple/story?id=14753196


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*** If the online posts appearing on a chat forum at MacRumors.com are for real, "Find My Friends" may have already claimed its first marriage. Saturday night on MacRumors, a man saying he lived in New York City posted this:
> "Divorcing wife. Thanks iPhone 4s and Find My Friends. I got my wife a new 4s and loaded up find my friends without her knowing. She told me she was at her friends house in the east village.* I've had suspicions about her meeting this guy who live uptown. Lo and behold, Find my Friends has her right there.*
> I just texted her asking where she was and the dumb b---- said she was on 10th Street!! Thank you Apple, thank you App Store, thank you all. These beautiful treasure trove of screen shots [sic] going to play well when I meet her ... at the lawyer's office in a few weeks." ***_
> More dirt: http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/iphone-app-find-friends-finds-cheating-wife-apple/story?id=14753196



Probably won't be the last time it happens too, Especially when you have one spouse that is far more tech savy than the other


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*** If the online posts appearing on a chat forum at MacRumors.com are for real, "Find My Friends" may have already claimed its first marriage. Saturday night on MacRumors, a man saying he lived in New York City posted this:
> "Divorcing wife. Thanks iPhone 4s and Find My Friends. I got my wife a new 4s and loaded up find my friends without her knowing. She told me she was at her friends house in the east village.* I've had suspicions about her meeting this guy who live uptown. Lo and behold, Find my Friends has her right there.*
> I just texted her asking where she was and the dumb b---- said she was on 10th Street!! Thank you Apple, thank you App Store, thank you all. These beautiful treasure trove of screen shots [sic] going to play well when I meet her ... at the lawyer's office in a few weeks." ***_
> More dirt: http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/iphone-app-find-friends-finds-cheating-wife-apple/story?id=14753196



I hate you. You made me watch a segment of The View, and I laughed at it. I feel so dirty.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*** If the online posts appearing on a chat forum at MacRumors.com are for real, "Find My Friends" may have already claimed its first marriage. Saturday night on MacRumors, a man saying he lived in New York City posted this:
> "Divorcing wife. Thanks iPhone 4s and Find My Friends. I got my wife a new 4s and loaded up find my friends without her knowing. She told me she was at her friends house in the east village.* I've had suspicions about her meeting this guy who live uptown. Lo and behold, Find my Friends has her right there.*
> I just texted her asking where she was and the dumb b---- said she was on 10th Street!! Thank you Apple, thank you App Store, thank you all. These beautiful treasure trove of screen shots [sic] going to play well when I meet her ... at the lawyer's office in a few weeks." ***_
> More dirt: http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/iphone-app-find-friends-finds-cheating-wife-apple/story?id=14753196



Yeah, but what's the legality of installing tracking software on someone without their knowledge? If the dude were smart he would have been quiet about it and then "bumped" into her up there without letting on he tracked her.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, but what's the legality of installing tracking software on someone without their knowledge? If the dude were smart he would have been quiet about it and then "bumped" into her up there without letting on he tracked her.



I'm no lawyer, but in this case, I don't think there's a question of legality- civil case, not criminal.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I hate you. You made me watch a segment of The View, and I laughed at it. I feel so dirty.



?? man card foul there c-ten


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, but what's the legality of installing tracking software on someone without their knowledge? If the dude were smart he would have been quiet about it and then "bumped" into her up there without letting on he tracked her.



Is this really that much different though than hiring a private detective to secretly follow somebody and then confronting them with the evidence later??


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2011)

Probably depends on what level of perceived privacy people have with a phone that has a built in GPS.  There's probably not a heck of a lot...unless you turn the thing off.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I hate you. You made me watch a segment of The View, and I laughed at it. I feel so dirty.



I'm so so sorry. I would never do that intentionally to anyone.




wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, but what's the legality of installing tracking software on someone without their knowledge? If the dude were smart he would have been quiet about it and then "bumped" into her up there without letting on he tracked her.



He posted anonymously (fwiw). I believe the article also says that he purchased the phone for his wife, so he can claim joint ownership of it. Can she seriously claim she has an expectation of privacy on such a phone from her husband with whom she cohabitates?  I have no idea; it's probably a developing area of the law, which generally lags well behind technology ("EFF Urges Senators to Recognize Need for Updated Privacy Laws," https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/07/eff-urges-senators-recognize-need-updated-privacy).

One court says it's ok for a suspicious spouse to use a hidden gps tracking device: "Spying on your spouse just got easier after a New Jersey appellate court ruling declared this week that using a GPS tracking device to follow someone is not a violation of their privacy" (http://www.christianpost.com/news/c...k-cheating-spouse-not-privacy-invasion-52087/).  Cell phones probably aren't far behind.  Also, divorce lawyers have been obtaining Easy-pass transponder records for a while now.


----------



## Nick (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't really care, I have latitude on my phone and my wife and I can see where the other is. I routinely ask her to check my email or phone for things if its next to her. Wierd to me when I see people freaking out about sharing their email or phone w a spouse.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wierd to me when I see people freaking out about sharing their email or phone w a spouse.



It's usually because they have something to hide...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> I don't really care, I have latitude on my phone and my wife and I can see where the other is. I routinely ask her to check my email or phone for things if its next to her. Wierd to me when I see people freaking out about sharing their email or phone w a spouse.





bvibert said:


> It's usually because they have something to hide...



My wife and I have seperate e-mail accounts, but can access each others whenever we want.  I just plain and simply get too much dental politics related e-mails that she could absolutely care less about, and she gets far too many e-mails notifying her about the latest sales from her favorite shoe/clothing companies that I frankly *DON'T* want to know about   :lol:  Things like our respective Facebook accounts, etc, well she's always logged on at her home laptop and i'm always logged on at my home desktop which we both have total access too, so if we so choose we can access each others accounts whenever we want.  Plus our cell phones spend the night on chargers right next to each other, so if we wanted to check them, the access is open and there.  

I suppose though that if someone wanted to try and hide something in this day and age, that in one sense it would be easy to do, but then again the chance of getting caught are pretty high too


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah I mean we have everything separate (own emails, etc.) but I don't mind if she sees anything.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2011)

So I wanted this phone pretty bad (4S). But after I thought about it.....I may hold off. I have a feeling the 5 is going to be out next year. And while we won't know exactly what it'll be like, I'm confident it'll have a bigger screen and be 4G ready. I'm just worried that I'd get the 4s...and 6 months later, a better version is out.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally got my 4s today, pretty sweet so far. Transferred everything from my old phone to the new one with no issues. But now I want to wipe clean my old phone. How do I do that?

I dictated this message by voice.....pretty cool huh?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> But now I want to wipe clean my old phone. How do I do that



Hook it up to iTunes and restore to factory settings. That will clear most info out. I'm just keeping my 3Gs as an iPod for the kids.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 26, 2011)

Won't it try to sync when I connect it?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Won't it try to sync when I connect it?



i changed it's name, so it does sync, but then you can reset it. You can also go into general settings and then reset, it gives you an option to erase all content and settings.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 26, 2011)

My music didn't transfer over to the phone. Problem is that my old iTunes library was on the old laptop that is dead . The only place the music exists is on my old iPhone. Can I get it off the old phone onto the new laptop?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2011)

As long as it's all tied to the same account you should be able to sync it to the new computer.


----------

